
Ask HN: Can Kotlin Native be a possible contender for Go on server side? - lostPoncho
I recently came across Kotlin. I understand JetBrains is betting big on it by sponsoring development for native targets. Also, I find the learning curve for Kotlin to be lesser than Go. But can Kotlin Native give the same performance as Go?
======
marktangotango
The big open question I have about kotlin native is the gc story, i.e. How is
it implemented? Neither boehms (libgc) or reference counting are adequate
solutions imo. Last I knew go was in the process of moving to a generational
gc, state of the art as in hotspot jvm.

Also, the multi process, thread, coroutine, async io scheduling story in go is
very compelling. Java (and by association kotlin) has lots if async server
frameworks, but seems doubtful you'd get that level of integration unless they
target it.

------
Cieplak
If you're optimizing for performance, you might consider C++. That said, if
you're building software that accepts untrusted user input, there's a learning
curve for adhering to secure coding practices:

[https://www.securecoding.cert.org/confluence/x/BgE](https://www.securecoding.cert.org/confluence/x/BgE)

------
riku_iki
Why regular JVM Kotlin is not good for this?

